# Ever make a survival belt ?



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

My belt has a Leather man Wingman ,a bick lighter and about 30' of cord


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does this one count?


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Does this one count?


Umm...no, it takes the cake?


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Does this one count?


lol Batman!!!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

*whispers to JohnD* "Fat man if he is gonna get all that around him"


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What!? You're crazy.  That bad boy is a size 40, one size large than the inner belt. 

Even our smallest female officer can get all that gear around her.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Got it all identified except for the pouch all the way to the right it almost looks like a second radio pouch? Do you carry two radioes?? Or is that you super secret ninja stuff pouch  .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It holds the microphone / body cam transmitter that sends the wireless signal back to the in car audio/video recorder. Plus it holds my throwing stars.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

That would make my pants fall down .


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Friknnewguy said:


> That would make my pants fall down .


And hence the inner belt he mentioned


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> And hence the inner belt he mentioned


And hence my pants would still fall down . Lol .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nowadays the inner and outer belt velcro together, just the same we advise officers to wear a minimum of 4 belt keepers. And here's why: One time when I was a Field Training Officer one of our fresh-out-the-academy guys and I were on patrol. He was lead and I was cover (plus watching his every move). I noticed he had no belt keepers on and suggested he get some. He told me he had one of the new velcro belts and that he didn't need them. I said alright, we set up the car and hit the streets. On his very first traffic stop, on a very busy road, he walked up to talk to the driver and as soon as he leaned down to look into the car - whamo - his duty rig dropped to the ground. His microphone was attached to the neck of his shirt and pulled him down so his chin hit the car. This knocked him back resulting in him falling flat on his butt. Every moment of this awesome situation was recorded on video and became part of the pre-academy training program for 10 years. I just walked around the car told the driver they were free to go. Then I helped the rookie up and said "now that it's clear that I have forgotten more about police work than you will ever know, the next time I make a suggestion consider it an order".


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Every moment of this awesome situation was recorded on video and became part of the pre-academy training program for 10 years.


Oh Dear Ghod....!

Who do I have to kill to find a copy of *THAT* video?

Off the top of my head, there are about 3 PDs I'd LOVE to show it to!

BWAAAAA!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> It holds the microphone / body cam transmitter that sends the wireless signal back to the in car audio/video recorder. Plus it holds my throwing stars.


Thanks I should have figured even though I never had such gear when/where I worked. Well except for the throwing stars


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I really like the idea of a "survival belt". It's something I've been pondering and looking at other folks ideas.

Of course, when I think of a "survival belt", I think of something to be worn by the average pavement-pounder, or suburban professional; something that shouldn't be too obtrusive.

Obviously, there should probably be the ubiquitous "multi-tool" (whichever flavor is your preference), but what about a pouch for things like a small mag-light, a pouch with 4 25' sections of para-cord (just about fits in the same size pouch as the multi-tool). Maybe a flatly packed first-aid kit with a few bandaids and antibiotic cream, etc...

It's really an interesting notion (well... to me anyway). If you had to make a day-to-day "survival-belt" that you had to wear in public without attracting attention to yourself or making some air-headed yuppie panic, what would you put on it?

Sentry.....
Yours sort of breaks the rules for the rest of us!

Think _"under-cover"_!


----------

